# How does Riccia Fluitans Grow..



## .Se. (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello everyone.
I'm wondering, is Riccia a fast grower in a high tech tank??
And, is there a mini version of it, or it gets smaller in a high tech?? Cause I've seen very tight growth of that plant in pictures..
Hope some of you have a little knowledge in that plant..
Thank you so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Is ricci the same thing as UG? sorry I had to ask this before I give advice, they look strikingly similar.


----------



## .Se. (Feb 20, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> Is ricci the same thing as UG? sorry I had to ask this before I give advice, they look strikingly similar.


I know that Utricularia Graminifolia is often used for carpeting; instead Riccia is used like a moss..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Ricci is a fast grower when it is floating on the water. It is really a weed then. But, I haven't tried it tied to wood or stones, where it might grow slower. It doesn't have roots, as far as I know, so it never grows naturally on the substrate.


----------



## .Se. (Feb 20, 2017)

I wanna tied on wood.. I love the look of that plant, but I hope is not a super fast grower...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Once you put it in and do the first trim, it never comes out...


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

In hi-tech (assuming good light / co2) riccia will grow very fast whether it's floating or tied to something. It's not really ideal for wood since it comes apart very easily and the surface area of the wood is usually small, so if you tie it, pretty soon it will break off. 

Riccia is better off held down by some type of mesh as it will keep together longer.


----------



## ibebian (Feb 1, 2017)

As DutchMuch said once you introduce it, it can be hard to get rid of since as mentioned it breaks apart easily and will continue to grow and spread. Hard to keep the growth isolated to the area. I have been trying to get rid of it in my high tech tank and when I think it's gone I see it pop up again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

You could kind of compare it to java moss, never comes out


----------



## .Se. (Feb 20, 2017)

It's well to know.. Thanks for the advice. I didn't know that it doesn't stay attached..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

No the plant itself is a free floater usually, you can however make little cirlces (or spheres) of them with wire and let them float, looks pretty neat.
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...2mG3_lK75B1LLZbf6okwDp0Hz1FtRORtgManJTQ6EXwXA


----------



## .Se. (Feb 20, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> You could kind of compare it to java moss, never comes out


I have java moss on the same wood I was trying to put some riccia 
I put that moss once and as much as I try It's always there..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Se. (Feb 20, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...2mG3_lK75B1LLZbf6okwDp0Hz1FtRORtgManJTQ6EXwXA


 I agree, it's a very good looking plant overall..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

it is! only if it a better um, well brain fart... REPUTATION, yea only if it had a better reputation, maybe they can create a hybrid of it that has roots? riccia x fissidens? possible? hm? illuminati? Hybridized?


----------



## .Se. (Feb 20, 2017)

Xiaozhuang post some pictures where it looks awesome..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

